# The Brothers Grimm



## e.Blackstar (Sep 6, 2005)

Who's seen this movie?


spoilers, obviously

It was HORRIBLE! I saw it the other day with my friend; he and I both abhored it. The acting was decent, the plot was middling, the premise was great, the CGI was AWESOME, but it was HORRID!

It had elements of a third rate horror movie (the girl being eaten by the horse, the wolf...and what in the world was happening with the mud-gingerbread kid?  )

I was disappointed...the dialogue was awful, and the french guys were COMPLETELY unnecessary. I expected much more from a Python...


----------



## Arlina (Sep 10, 2005)

I have seen the movie...and wish that I haven't. It was so horrible. The only thing that I like was the customs, and a few quotes, but that's it. I hated when the kitty died. I was ready to leave the theater!! The movie should of had a higher rating concedering all the blood. I mean, I really didn't mind it all, but I wasn't expecting it, plus you're right Black. It was more of a classical horror movie with all the people dying instead of two brothers solving the problem with the witch!!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah...the cat thing was weird. Amusing, but out of place and COMPLETELY unnecessary. Note to Elgee: DON'T SEE THIS MOVIE! YOU WILL CRY!


And the most disappointing part: it had a great premise!!! The Brotehrs Grimm as con artists banishing 'ghosts'? Priceless...


----------



## Talierin (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah, totally dissapointed, and it gave me nightmares for a couple nights - the horse thing was disgusting


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 10, 2005)

the horse thing was just WEIRD!

But yeah, after the whole girl-sliding-down-the-throat thing Tim grabbed my hand and was practically whimpering and I was just sitting there stunned and ever so slightly traumatized. It was just so UNEXPECTED...if it had been like that all along then it wouldn't have been out of place but it had only been creepy up to that point...not actually SCARY.


----------



## Hammersmith (Sep 11, 2005)

I've just finished reading the full works of the Brothers Grimm. None of the above sounds anything like what I read. Is it meant to be based on the stories, or does it just have the name stapled on to entice fools looking for culture? Oh, and thanks for the warning


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 11, 2005)

Well see, the premise was that the Brothers Grimm were ACTUALLY a pair of con artists going around Europe and banishing 'ghosts' (for a large fee). And then one job, they come up against a REAL enchanted forest.  It sounded good...but it was AWFUL. I really expected more from a Python...


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Sep 12, 2005)

It's nothing at all like the real Brothers Grimm, Hammersmith. Basically it's about the Grimm Brothers and their encounter with a real, enchanted forest. Supposedly they write the fairy tales afterwards from their experiences with that forest. There are many snippets of the fairy tales in the movie, except everything is creepy and grotesque. Nothing at all like the actual fairy tales!

I agree with everyone else, it was absolutely horrible.


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 24, 2005)

Elgee's eyes grow big and wide. Her bottom lip trembles. 
They .. . .they kill a . . .kitty?

Bursts into tears at the very thought. I already was sort of avoiding it based on things I'd read, but now I am boycotting this movie. 

I am still not on speaking terms with anyone who had anything to do with the movie Mouse Trap. That whole pound scene makes my stomach. . .ugh. . .

Whimpers.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 25, 2005)

*comforts Elgee* I knew it was going to happen as soon as the way-too-adorable kitten wandered on-screen. It was horrible...and we wouldn't want you going on a rampage, so it's a good thing that you're staying away from the movie.


----------



## Kelonus (Oct 25, 2005)

I haven't seen the movie, really did, just never went to the theaters though. I'll probably see it when I can, if it comes out on DVD or a movie channel and see how horrible it is said to be. Not good as I thought


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 26, 2005)

Wait until someone else rents it or it comes on TV...don't waste your money.


----------

